# Regaining Reality, it is possible.



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wanted to update you guys on my recovery. I'm doing pretty good as the days/weeks/months go by. The crazy thoughts are gone, lights don't bother me anymore, I'm back in my own body, I can feel happiness,I can talk to people without feeling weird,I'm gradually starting to feel like my old self. My anxiety has decreased, I feel more real,brain fog gone. The list goes on and on. Just know recover is possible. I had dp/dr for a year and a half and now I'm doing pretty good as the time goes by.I read recover stories on here, I tried different techniques, some things worked and somethings didn't. I kept doing the things that did. I spoke to those who had recovered and they gave me very good advice. I journaled to face and deal with past and current issues. I forgave who I needed to and so forth. Hope you all continue on your journey to recovery, if I can feel better so can you.


----------



## technicolor (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad to hear of your improvement, thank you so much for your sharing and encouragement chelsy!


----------



## roadt2recovery (Aug 27, 2013)

chelsy010 said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on my recovery. I'm doing pretty good as the days/weeks/months go by. The crazy thoughts are gone, lights don't bother me anymore, I'm back in my own body, I can feel happiness,I can talk to people without feeling weird,I'm gradually starting to feel like my old self. My anxiety has decreased, I feel more real,brain fog gone. The list goes on and on. Just know recover is possible. I had dp/dr for a year and a half and now I'm doing pretty good as the time goes by.I read recover stories on here, I tried different techniques, some things worked and somethings didn't. I kept doing the things that did. I spoke to those who had recovered and they gave me very good advice. I journaled to face and deal with past and current issues. I forgave who I needed to and so forth. Hope you all continue on your journey to recovery, if I can feel better so can you.


What specific things did you do man, my dp went from very mild dp to 24/7 very convincing dp in the space of 1 month.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Your welcome technicolor. @road2recovery. Here is what I did,mind you I did a lot of trial and error to figure out what techniques worked for me. The first thing I did was I moved from where I was living (not a good environment) ended a few bad friendships.I started to watch quite a bit of tv (even though my focus was horrible I did it anyway)I would force myself to socialize ever now and again. I did journaling therpy (I just faced the issues that had started my dissociation) and I had developed some obbessive habits when I had developed dp 24/7. So I tackled those as well. I did my best to stop complainning about how horrible I was feeling, for me this was the main thing that has made me feel better.I rested a lot but made sure to get out the house every know and then. So in a nut shell(acceptance,doing stuff,socializing a little here and there,decrease your complanning,tackle the issues that may have caused it, whether is be a bad relationship,anxiety,depression,drugs,toxins whatever. Its important to figure out what caused it so you don't relapse. I just kept doing these things and the symptoms started to leave. From my experience dp leaves when you leave it alone. Very hard to do but it works.


----------

